# Which shoulder bag for 5D Mark III + Kit lens ?



## Slashp (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi all,

I just received my 5D Mark III to replace my Rebel XT I've had for the last 6 years. My current bag is too small and I am considering buying a new shoulder bag which should Ideally hold the 5D + the 24-105 Kit lens attached to the body and ideally one or two extra lenses (Canon 85mm 1.8 + Sigma 70-300mm)

Those two bags seem great for the value:

*Lowepro Adventura 170 Camera Bag*
http://www.amazon.com/Lowepro-Adventura-170-Camera-Black/dp/B002P3KY7Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1333638565&sr=1-1

or

*Case Logic SLRC-203*
http://www.amazon.com/Case-Logic-SLRC-203-Large-Camera/dp/B0026FCAYG/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1333638617&sr=1-1

Do you have any advice on which one is the best, and do you have any experience with any of those bags (or any other bag that would fit under a 50 $ budget) ?

Thank you,
John


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 5, 2012)

Slashp said:


> Ideally hold the 5D + the 24-105 Kit lens attached to the body and ideally one or two extra lenses (Canon 85mm 1.8 + Sigma 70-300mm)
> 
> Lowepro Adventura 170 Camera Bag



Can't speak to the Case Logic, but I really like Lowepro cases. However, I should point out that they are very optimistic on capacities - I usually subtract one lens from the specs, so I bet the Adventura 170 will hold 5DIII and 24-105 attached, plus one other lens. You might be able to fit two extra lenses in there, but it would be a squeeze unless one is the nifty-fifty. I'll qualify that by saying I have no direct experience with that bag, but I have or have had about 10 Lowepro bags.

Best advice - find a local shop and go in with your gear to try some out for fit and comfort.


----------



## Slashp (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi,

I definitely need to go to a shop to try different bags, but with a newborn, I don't really have the time these days


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 6, 2012)

Been there. My girls are 2 and 4. 

I'd say skip the shoulder bag, get a Lowepro Flipside 300. It's a backpack, which IMO is more comfortable for wearing all day. It will hold your current kit, with a thinner slot for what, IMO, should be your next purchase - a 430EX II. You should be able to get one more lens in there, too, when the time comes - it'll save you from buying another bag later (I've got more camera bags than my wife has purses). 

One other recommendation - a Blackrapid strap. Once they start moving, I found the neck strap with the camera in front got in the way of a two-handed kid grab. With the BR strap, the camera hands out of the way at your hip, leaving both hands and torso free. You can also wear the strap with the backpack. 

Hope that helps...


----------



## Slashp (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi,

I finally ordered and received the Lowepro Slingshot 202 AW and it is exactly the size I was looking for. Thank you for your help 

John


----------



## KurtStevens (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, I saw the post and was going to brag about my bag but then I saw you had a budget concern. I love this bag that I got (even owning a slingbag 200aw and a lowpro trekker laptop backpack), the domke j-2.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/125640-REG/Domke_700_J2B_J_2_Journalist_Shoulder_Bag.html

Great bag, got the shoulder cushion as well, helps a bunch. I carry everything I need to shoot a wedding with in it and it holds everything I need to pickup and go. Comfortable with about 2 lenses and body+lens and flash. Little more expensive but totally worth it.


----------



## Michael_pfh (Apr 18, 2012)

LowePro Stealth Reporter 400 AW


----------



## pst (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't think a shoulder bag and backbag are really replacements to one another. I use shoulder bag when I need a lightweight-easy-to-carry solution, backbag when I got more gear with me.

I bought Tamrac 3444 m Rally 4 along with my 5D Mark III, I can recommend it wholeheartedly. The 24-105mm lens fits in there nicely along with some accessories. It's lightweight and easy for the eye.


----------



## bainsybike (Apr 18, 2012)

I used a Tamrac Velocity 6X http://www.tamrac.com/5766.htm with a 400D and a couple of small lenses, and can thoroughly recommend it for that. When I upgraded to a 50D, I got the Velocity 7X, which is the next size up and will happily accommodate the 50D plus 15 - 85 and 10-22. However, I find the weight of that combo becomes very tiring to carry on one shoulder after a couple of hours, and your setup will be heavier. Like Neuro above I find a backpack much more comfortable.

I now use a Lowepro Versapack 200AW http://www.lowepro.com/versapack, which can be configured so that you can access your camera from the side (other models are available which do the same thing), almost as quickly as from a shoulder bag. I find I can carry this all day without discomfort, and fit my lunch and a waterproof in it too.


----------

